# High blood pressure meds and pregnancy/breastfeeding



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Hi, all! I cross-posted this in health and wellness, but I thought there might be a chance that someone who is currently TTC is also dealing with pre-existing hypertension ...

Has anyone had experience with chosing a safe high-blood pressure medication to take during pregnancy and breastfeeding?

I am a few months from TTC #1, and my doc wants to switch me to a safe anti-hypertensive. I had been on Lisinopril for years, but since ACE inhibitors are contraindicated during pregnancy, my doc is suggesting other options.

The most commonly used meds seem to be labetalol and methyldopa (Aldomet). Since they've been used for years, they are considered safe, but I noticed they are still Pregnancy Risk Category C. I'd feel better if I could find an anti-hypertensive in category B.

Both lebetalol and mythyldopa appear to be in Lactation Risk Category L2, which is safe, so that's good.

Any experience with either of these medications -- or others -- for either pre-existing hypertension or PIH would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much!
K


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

When I had preterm labor with my twin pregnacy, I was put on Nifedipine, which I believe is a blood pressure medication in its other life. I know that it is safe for pregnancy to stop preterm labor, but I don't know about the first trimester.

Have you considered trying acupuncture or some other method to lower your bp?

I hope you find a solution soon!

Good luck ttc!

Lex


----------



## kaybee (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the meds you listed, but here's my experience in case it helps...

I developed high BP during the first trimester. It was too early to call it PIH, so they labeled it as pre-existing. I took atenolol (beta blocker) and later added hydralazine. I'm pretty sure Atenolol is not normally prescribed during pregnancy. I went to a University clinic that was conducting research on hypertension during pregnancy (well, I went to the midwife group there, and happened in on the hypertension group...) and their research had showed that atenolol really reduced the rate of pre-eclampsia in hypertensive women. But it required special monitoring including measuring blood flow as well as additional non-stress tests in the last trimester, and like I said earlier, I don't think it's standard because of the extra monitoring.

For what it's worth, I didn't get pre-eclampsia, my son was perfectly healthy, he arrived one week after my due date (It's common to induce early if mom has high blood pressure due to the potential for placental breakdown), and my blood pressure dropped back to normal after I gave birth. No more meds.

Good luck with the BP and with TTC!


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Thanks very much for your replies, ladies!

It looks like I might not need to be on BP medication anymore (at least for the time being). As of my doc appointment this week, my unmedicated BP is low enough not to warrant medication at this time. We're hoping to TTC in about 6 months. That will leave me some time to get off some additional weight and exercise, which should help my BP, as well. I think I may check into some alternative therapies like acupuncture. Thanks for the suggestion, Lex.

Kaybee, thanks for the atenolol information. If I do end up having BP issues during pregnancy, my doc and I want to have some options on standby. I'll look into the atenolol.

Thanks very much for the information!
K


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm seeing my peri tomorrow to discuss exactly this issue. I don't have pre-existing, but due to a blood disorder--I wound up with PIH, a 35-wk c/s and a calcified placenta...!

I was told that "next time around", I would need to be on the bp meds from day one--and that's kept me from ttc. I was on Aldomet AND Procardia through the last few weeks of my pg and through nursing.

After reading this post, I feel much better informed and able to ask questions tomorrow... so thanks so much for that!


----------

